# "Check Engine Soon" After Fuel Injector Cleaned



## bryanfiveoh (Apr 21, 2004)

I have a question for you guys. I recently had a fuel additive put into my 02 SE as well as a injector cleaner run through it and had my throttle body cleaned. Subsequently my Check Engine Soon Light came on. Someone told me that it is normal for the light to come on for a short time until the cleaners are burned out of the gas. True???


Thanks

B.W


----------

